# PC aufrüsten - Tipps

## mptaiko

Hallo,

ich habe meinem Desktop-PC einen 4K-Monitor spendiert. Alles über Xorg eingerichtet. Grafik wird erkennt Auflösung i.o - also keine Probleme -ABER. Gestern Nachmittag habe ich einen Livestream als Fernseher-Erstz geschaut und dann ging das Ding einfach aus.

Die Komponenten:

- AMD Phenom II X4

- Nvidea GeForce GTX 780

Ich vermute, dass der Prozessor damit nicht wirklich klar kommt und überlege, ob ich den PC aufrüste.

Gedacht habe ich da an einen

 - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X mit passendem Board und entsprechenden RAMs

 - Grafikkarte soll weiterverwendet werden

Dazu meine Fragen:

1. Kann der Absturz an den derzeitigen Komponenten liegen?

2. Bringt ein Umbau was

3. Ich weiß, dass relativ viel über die Ryzen diskutiert wird. darum die Frage, könnt ihr diesen Prozessor für Gentoo empfehlen?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Ding gesammelt?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hinseise.

LG MichaLast edited by mptaiko on Fri Mar 27, 2020 12:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hallo,

Ich habe hier ein Lenovo Laptop mit einem Ryzen 5 3500U mit einer Radeon Vega Grafikkarte onboard als tägliches Arbeitstier und habe bis dato keine Einschränkungen gegenüber meinen Intel bestückten Desktop PCs festgestellt.

Kann es nur empfehlen, läuft stabil und flott. (Chromium dauert dennoch 8 Stunden zum compilen... aber naja... wer baut schon chrome selber mit seinen 220MB Binary *hust*)

Der Absturz als einzelnes Ereginis kann, muss aber nicht, an den bisherigen Komponenten liegen.

Ein Umbau würde für 4K Footage vmtl nicht viel bringen. ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob die Grafikkarte oder der Prozessor als Bottleneck gesehen werden kann. Bin da nicht sooooo teif drinnen. Ich würde aber behaupten dass es funktionieren sollte.

Als einzelnes Ereignis ist so ein Absturz aber ohne weitere Ereignisse nicht aussagekräftig. Wenn du etwas versuchen möchtest auszuschließen, kannst du mal über die nächsten 24h einen memtest86+ laufen lassen, gibt nur keine 100% Garantie... also für garnichts.

----------

## mptaiko

Danke erst einmal für die Antwort. Den Memtest mache ich, bin aber erst am WE dazu in der Lage. 

Nebenbei bemerkt hatte der Prozessor ohnehin gezickt. Wenn ich ein Update mit 4 Threads gefahren habe, ist er ausgestiegen. Das Gleiche passierte z.B. beim Videorendern mit ffmpeg (4K auf HD 1080) und wenn ich am PC gearbeitet und ein Update gefahren habe - allerdings nur mit 2 Threads. Das sind auf der Maschine meine Standardeinstellungen.

----------

## franzf

Kannst du bitte genauer definieren was du mit "Prozessor ausgestiegen" und "ging einfach aus" (Monitor? Rechner?) meinst.

Wenn das das gleiche Event beschreibt und du sagst dass sich der Rechner einfach ausgeschaltet hat unter längerer Volllast:

Ich tippe auf Überhitzung.

-> Schraub den Rechner auf und reinige den CPU- und GPU-Kühler. Vermutlich hat sich da Staub angesetzt.

Wichtig: Wenn du bläst/saugst Halte Ventilator fest! Wenn sich das Ding dreht gibts Induktion und das kann deinen Rechner schrotten.

Falls das nicht hilft kann es auch sein, dass die Kühlpaste (wärmeleitende Paste zwischen CPU und Kühler) alt ist. Kauf dir dann ne ordentliche Paste und erneuer das.

----------

## Oladerana

Hallo,

ich möchte meinen alten PC gerne leicht aufrüsten (max. 100€) um besser RAWs zu bearbeiten. Glaubt ihr das ist hiermit möglich und auch sinnvoll?

Board: AUSU P5KPL SE

CPU: 3GHz/Dual

RAM: 3GB

FP: 1 TB

GK: GeForce GT 9600 mit 512 MB (bin mir nicht ganz sicher)

wenn ihr noch mehr Infos braucht sagt bescheid.

Danke.

Casinority polska

----------

## franzf

Mein Sandybridge Laptop macht alles auf CPU und mit 4GB normalerweise alles problemlos.

Wenigstens mit meinen 16MP Raf files. Wenn ich versuche, etwas mehr mit Dateien der Fuji GFX100 zu spielen, säuft mir das System gnadenlos ab.

Deshalb die Frage: Welche Kamera produziert die Raw Dateien?

Schlimmstenfalls kannst du das doch einfach mal ausprobieren.

Wenn du noch keine Kamera hast -> dpreview.com und aus der entsprechenden Sample Gallery ein paar RAW Dateien runterladen und mit RawTherapee/DarkTable bearbeiten.

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo,

nochmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Ich habe den PC aufgerüstet. Im Endeffekt hat sich herausgestellt, dass das Netzteil nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat. Als ich die neuen Komponenten eingebaut und angechlossen hatte, kam der Moment, ihn zu starten. Da passierte dann gar nichts. In Ermangelung eines Netzgerätetesters, habe ich dann die alte Platine mit Prozessor wieder angeschlossen, um das Netzteil zu testen. Auch da passierte nichts mehr. 

Ich habe ein neues Gerät gekauft, eingebaut und dann die neue Maschine ohne Probleme starteten können. Zumindest bin ich nun für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet. Ich hatte definitiv ein Hardwareproblem - aber  etwas anders, als vermutet.

LG Micha

----------

